# Flipping setup question



## Ray Sicina (May 2, 2012)

After reading several posts from various forums, I decided to try my hand at pitching and flipping. I took several ideas and came up with my own package that now I question my choice. I purchased a Duckette 7'-3" medium heavy baitcast rod and an Ardent F700 flipping reel which I think are both good choices but I spooled the reel with Suffix 50lb braid and I think the braid produces to much drag through the micro guides. Since I'm new to pitching and flipping I was wondering if I could get some direction as to what others use. I plan on using this setup to fish lily pads and matted grass and my lure of choice are usually Sizmic Toads. Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## nimmor (May 4, 2012)

I have never tried the Micro guides so I can't comment on them. As far as my set ups I use 2. Both have a Shimano Chromica Reel. Both Rods are Carbonlite's MH, one 7'6" and the other 6'9". The 7'6" has 50lb braid on it and the 6'9" has 15lb Fluorocarbon on it. I'll flip and pitch with both but really love the 6'9" for pitching. Mind you that the river I fish 95% of the time doesn't have a whole lot of thick cover so the Lighter line works great for my style of fishing.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (May 4, 2012)

Those set ups sound pretty good to me, from what I have read. For me flipping is another presentation that I will use with all of my rods if necessary. However, it doesn't work so well with the lighter rods.


----------



## fender66 (May 4, 2012)

I swear I'm going to practice flipping/pitching more this year. Right now I suck at it!


----------



## Bugpac (May 4, 2012)

Setup sounds awesome, I myself cant spool braid on a 150.00 rod, tears up the guides and stuff IMO, plus i hate braid, one backlash and the line has a weak spot forever, Id spool with fluorocarbon myself.


----------



## devilmutt (May 4, 2012)

For jig fishing I use a 7'6" medium heavy BPS Pro Qualifier flipping stick with an old Pinnacle round reel and 65lbs Suffix braid. For flipping and pitching plastics I use a 6'6" ABU Garcia Conolon Premier medium heavy rod with a Quantum Escalade reel and 50lbs power pro braid.

Both of these are used on the heaviest cover I can find, flooded timber, lay downs, lily pads, and holes in milfoil.


----------



## 200racing (May 5, 2012)

the benefit of micro guides is on cast the line stays straighter giving you longer cast. seems flippin and pitchin is not utilizing those benefits.


----------



## Recon (May 25, 2012)

Seagar fluorocarbon....tuff, sinks and flexible.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (May 25, 2012)

For pitching jigs I use a G-loomis 7' heavy action rod paired with a daiwa reel. I spool the reel with 25lb line

For flipping plastics I use either a 6'9" MH Duckett Rod with a Lews reel or a 6'6" Loomis rod with a Pinnacle reel (from Wal-Mart). The reels are spooled with 15lb p-line.


----------



## fish devil (May 25, 2012)

:twisted: I 've gone through a couple brands. My current and favorite is the Team Daiwa Light and Tough 7'6" Heavy/ Fast action flipping stick. I have two of these, each paired with a TD Zillion and 50lb braid. These things are so light, its almost ridiculous. Pitch all day long with ZERO fatigue. Plenty of backbone to drive the hook into the fish. Caught hundreds of fish pitching jigs and plastics with this setup.


----------

